# ICS Rom leaked yet for Thunderbolt? Any Stock Roots?



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Are there any ICS Rom leaks for the Thunderbolt released yet that have been Stock rooted?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

no leak yet.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Aw shucks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

